# Best mask for deep cleansing clogged pores?



## cottoncandy (Mar 12, 2006)

what do you consider to be the best mask for deep cleansing clogged pores? my pores are enlarged and clogged and i would like to make them smaller by getting all the junk out of them.. i know you guys like the queen helene mask, but i cant get it in the uk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> do you have any other suggestions that work well? thanks!


----------



## patsluv (Mar 12, 2006)

I cannot say it's the best but I like the Olay Daily Facials Deep Cleansing Mask. I've heard great things about the aspirin mask but have yet to try it.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 13, 2006)

i use bbw pure simplicty line neem face mask. i really really like it alot and live off of it in the summer.


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Mar 13, 2006)

I use Bliss Instant Mattification 10- minute deep cleaning treatment. Its a great mask and it shrinks up my pores and leaves my skin SUPER Duper soft. Its a lil' pricey bur a lil' goes a long way. I definitely recommend it!:clap


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 14, 2006)

Any of Mario Badescu's masks..they're great!


----------



## ArbonQueen (Mar 14, 2006)

Not sure if you would want to give it a try or not but this is a good one because:

*Oatmeal *is highly absorptive, hypoallergenic, and helps to soften skin. Oats have the best amino acid balance of all the cereal grains (amino acids work as water-binding agents in skin care products). Oats have also been clinically shown to help heal dry, itchy skin. Oat grains and straw appear in shampoos, dusting powders, moisturizers, and cleansing bars and more.*Aloe Vera - *Thejuice of this plant helps reduce pain, gel from plant helps prevent infection and speeds healing of burns, drink helps reduce size of kidney stones.

This has been known to give a deep cleanse.

2 Tbsp. ground oats

2 tsp. brown sugar

2 Tbsp. aloe vera

1 tsp. lemon juice

Mix all ingredients in a clean bowl until you have a smooth paste. Gently massage onto damp skin, and rinse off with warm water. You can triple the recipe for a fantastic smoothing body treatment.

Ground Oats: use rolled oats and a clean coffee grinder or blender to grind the flakes to a fine powder

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monniej (Mar 14, 2006)

i've been using origins out of trouble clay mask. it works well in shrinking pores and my skin feels really soft. i'm not sure if you can get origins in the uk.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 14, 2006)

I like to use aspirin masks and occasionally i'll use a mask called End Zit.

Thanks for that recipe, Anne. Looks great!


----------



## lemonpops (Mar 15, 2006)

im going to try that..hope it works well :satisfied:


----------



## Mod_squad (Mar 17, 2006)

to really deep cleanse, before applying the (any)mask steam your face to open up your pores.


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 24, 2006)

Ditto! :sdrop:


----------

